# Moose up Sardine Canyon



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been waiting all year to get a shot of this beauty !!! What a big boy !!

I'll try to zoom in and get you all a better picture....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen that one before. He's a great bull. He really likes that particular area in the summer and the spring. Come to think of it he likes it there in the winter and fall as well.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, I've seen that thing there before! It's not real


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45 Nice Bullwinkle.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> Hey, I've seen that thing there before! It's not real


Hey !!! It's a real picture !! :evil:  

Was that you flying around Logan again to-day ?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen its sillouette a few times, but never got a good look at it. 8)


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

He's really thin. This winter has been rough on him.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah really thin. I don't think he eats. He is the same spot every time I go through there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wonder how many bullets he's had to endure over the years??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Wonder how many bullets he's had to endure over the years??


Thats what I was going to tell you !!!

To-day, when I _tried_ to approach him for a closer view, he kind of growled and lowered his head at me........He's one *mean* animal..... :evil:

I would guess....he gets shot at a lot and it just makes him meaner..... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I heard he was fairly close with the pink flamingo's that were down by dry lake.


----------

